# Nissan Murano Commercial



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

I know this may seem lame to some but does anyone know the name of the song playing on the jukebox in the latest commercial for the Murano. The guy and the girl are antique shopping and he plays with the jukebox?


----------



## canadian_se-r (Jun 20, 2002)

Smoke on the water by Deep Purple.


----------

